# About finished with construction of Lumber Mill. Have Question?



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

About finished with construction of Lumber Mill. Have questions about catwalks and water barrels. I thought somewhere over the years I’ve seen pictures of ladders, catwalks on a lumber mill, with water barrels for putting out fires, but I can’t seem to find any pictures or references. This could have been a senior moment, Brain f____, or old age. If there were water barrels on the roof, how did they fill them? Wandering mind wants to know. Any pictures or information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rain Water?


----------



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

John J
As soon as I posted this, I went back and read it, And wondered who would be the first one to say that.
Couldn’t help but laugh out loud.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mebbe a bucket brigade, unless a fire only done once....


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

This guy who wins "Best in Show" every year at the East Coast LS Train Show uses fire barrels.


----------



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard- Thanks
The pictures do help, plus a few more ideas. I've got to build the catwalk, finish a few doors, paint / stain, then I should be done. 

Robert - You are right.
If I wait for it to rain to fill the barrels, It will be winter and I wont need them.
Thanks for the invite.


----------

